# Our new lamancha! Dalton's Way TCS Repo Girl L1565987



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS and I am THRILLED. We will be picking her up in a week or so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!
She is GORGEOUS and STUNNING!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! You should be thrilled! SO happy for you!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Is she long or what! Congrats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I am VERY excited. Can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely girl! Congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful  :dance:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

SHe is beautiful!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..beautiful!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I've been jokingly calling her "Reaper" since she is all black :laugh: Guess what her Halloween costume is going to be? 

I can't wait to meet her and see how she mingles with my Nigerian herd. We are hoping to have two Lamanchas for our cheese, butter, cream, and soap; and our Nigerian milk to drink.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! She is stunning!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!

I'm sure it'll take some time for you to get used to the size difference between her and your Nigies :laugh: I know it took me awhile to adjust to seeing Alabama in there :laugh: Everytime I looked out the window I thought "OMG, there's an earless elephant in my goat pen" LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is Alabama with your Nigies, Riley? Not pushy?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No, she beat the livin' daylights out of them, so she now lives in the horse barn with Latte' (my other LaMancha) Problem solved


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pff :laugh: Oh dear.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess it would remind me of having a giraffe in with them , lolol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, standard dairy goats and minis don't mix well! Bama would completely knock the adult Nigerians off their feet.Are you keeping her with your little girls?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , I thought she got along with the Nigies when you got her !!
Wow, being the big girl went right to her head , didn't it , lolol
It's good her and Latte get along well , it would have been sad to keep her alone


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We were planning to mix her in, but if she doesn't do well we'll have to separate her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She did at first when she was the 'new girl on the block', but then when she settled in she took charge. Her and Latte' get along very well which is good, and now they have a big 12' by 12' stall in the horse barn all to themselves


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well if she doesn't get along we'll just get her a buddy, no biggy. I'd like it if we could mix the herds, though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure if that was meant for , but I will be separating mine of sure.
I will have two or possible three pens by spring and either a temporary hoop house till we decide about rebuilding the big barn.
I'm not keeping my big girls together with my Nigies , they will have their own Mini World all to themselves 
Yosi does really well because she and Tricky are BFFs and Trick is the 
"BOSS" , lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Danielle, I hope it works out for you and you can have both breeds in the same area/pen 
And hey, if it doesn't work out and you have to buy another LaMancha, there ain't nothin' wrong with that right?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not going to worry about it -- I'll just watch and see. If I feel she's a bit too rough I can keep her with a wether buddy until we have a friend for her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just did some reading and found herds that were able to keep standards and minis peacefully together. So here's hoping!  If not, well, here's a very good excuse to get another lamancha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats what I was going to say , you cant just have one alone , so , darn it , you will just have to get another LaMancha .....sigh.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a royal bummer :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!
I plan to keep mine together too... I'm getting mine as a kid so hopefully she will stay small long enough for the others to let her know whos boss first :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!!!
> I plan to keep mine together too... I'm getting mine as a kid so hopefully she will stay small long enough for the others to let her know whos boss first :laugh:


We were planning to get a kid as well but we just couldn't pass her up -- she's in milk! If she doesn't get along, I'll make a point to raise her kids with the herd so they do 

Boy, what an adventure this all is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I prob. wouldn't have been able to either lol!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going through goat milk withdrawal! :laugh: Plus, Alex needs milk, so this is really a God-send. I'm glad we'll be able to keep him on goat milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is always good! I hate feeding replacer..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would feed him whole milk. I may still have to if we don't get her in time, but either way the majority of the time he will get to have goat's milk


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool, very exciting!!! Are you still going to get a doe kid then, to be born later? Sorry that Patti has to sell down, it is SO tempting to contact her. But I will control myself. I will NOT email her....No.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You know you _want to_ Paige....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on Paige!! You know you want to!! I've been getting myself in trouble with goats! Now it's your turn! 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Paige, how are you ? 
How is that lovely Saanan doe you have ?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Paige said:


> Cool, very exciting!!! Are you still going to get a doe kid then, to be born later? Sorry that Patti has to sell down, it is SO tempting to contact her. But I will control myself. I will NOT email her....No.


No, we can only afford one now since we just bought Alex and Galileo.

So, you know what that means?

Looks like YOU are gonna have to get that doeling


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

No guys!! Why do you encourage me so?! Actually, I hope to be posting pics soon of MY new additions  But, at this point my does are not being very nice to me and have given me four bucks and two girls! Those numbers better start evening out next month!

Cassie is doing great  I will have to get my butt moving and get new pictures of her soon, lol. 

She is a really awesome doe Danielle. I think you will do really well showing her! I hope she is nice to all the short ladies  Can't wait to see more pics when you get her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's our job!  To 'encourage' ROFL!!

Oh I wanna see!! Buck? Doe? DOn't leave us hanging!!! LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's here! Been a busy few days :laugh: She's a sweetheart and is getting along VERY well with Patti, who is her designated "buddy" until our does kid. SHE MILKS LIKE A TANK. I'll have to get some pictures for you guys, we are VERY excited


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yay!! So happy she is getting along well!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! I keep checking to make sure she hasn't hopped over to the pregnant mommas yet :laugh: She seems to be doing pretty well  Patti isn't pleased about her new roommate :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's still getting used to being milked, but we almost got a full gallon today, and we didn't milk her out either!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh so she isnt with OC anymore?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That's great! Is she a yearling FF??

Oh you OC home already too?! Way cool! 

When do we get pics if the lovely lady's?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

@Stacey, OC fell in love with Busy Bee, and Busy Bee, true to nature, adopted her. So we're letting them bond 

@Skyla, She's a 2 yr old FF. We are besides ourselves and thrilled  Sorry for the lack of pics, I got sick yesterday and am still recovering. Repo is lovely but needs to gain weight (pouring everything into milk right now). I'll see if I can get pics of her and OC (My mom is calling OC "Ginger") tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome!! 
Aww hope you feel better! I was just playing with you. Just work on getting better for now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trust me I WANT to take pictures, so I'm mostly soothing myself :laugh: I love taking pictures and hate not being well enough to hang out with them as much as I want. Soon, soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! That's like me! I almost always bring my camera when I go out with my girls hehe!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine has teeth marks on it :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe! that is why I won't buy a real nice one! LOL!


----------

